# Programming software compatible with 24lc32a eeprom



## Buzzaw

So I new to this whole programming eeprom thing and I have a clone pickit 3 and some 24LC32A eeprom. I tried using the software from the microchip website but it's a debugger program that apparently isn't compatible with those eeproms so was wondering if anybody had some suggestions?


----------



## bowtree00

Try this out... I'm using the FV1Dev program on my Mac, works great. I had some trouble with file permissions when installing everything, so that could be a hiccup for you as well. But once that was sorted out everything else went smoothly. Super easy to read/write to an EEPROM.






						FV1Dev - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Patrick398

bowtree00 said:


> Try this out... I'm using the FV1Dev program on my Mac, works great. I had some trouble with file permissions when installing everything, so that could be a hiccup for you as well. But once that was sorted out everything else went smoothly. Super easy to read/write to an EEPROM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FV1Dev - PedalPCB Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiki.pedalpcb.com



Hey, just wondering if you'd mind giving me some pointers using the FV1 Dev program. I was planning on getting the fv-1 development PCB but wasn't sure if i'd be able to programme the EEPROM using a mac so was thinking about getting a pickit2, interested to hear that you're doing it without the pickit. 

I haven't got the PCB yet, just trying to get all the software i'll need together first and trying to get my head round how to use it, this is my first foray into DSP. I've installed homebrew etc via Terminal and installed the FV1 Dev program.

When i opened the file it extracted a file called 'ch341eeprom' which opens a terminal window however from there i'm not able to do anything. A bit out of my depth here, would really appreciate some help


----------



## doxasound

At least with the pickit2 software, you have to download a "device file" and replace that file in your software's directory for the part you want to work.

From memory, I had to download/replace a device file to get  my 24LC32A to work and be a selectable option in the software.


----------



## Patrick398

Ok thanks a lot, not sure i completely understand but the pickit 2 should be arriving soon and i've got MPLAB IPE so i'll have a play around and see how i get on


----------



## bowtree00

Patrick398 said:


> Hey, just wondering if you'd mind giving me some pointers using the FV1 Dev program. I was planning on getting the fv-1 development PCB but wasn't sure if i'd be able to programme the EEPROM using a mac so was thinking about getting a pickit2, interested to hear that you're doing it without the pickit.
> 
> I haven't got the PCB yet, just trying to get all the software i'll need together first and trying to get my head round how to use it, this is my first foray into DSP. I've installed homebrew etc via Terminal and installed the FV1 Dev program.
> 
> When i opened the file it extracted a file called 'ch341eeprom' which opens a terminal window however from there i'm not able to do anything. A bit out of my depth here, would really appreciate some help



I had a bit of trouble at first getting the ch341eeprom commands to run once I installed everything, and it turned out that I needed to add the directory where the ch341eeprom program is to my path. Once I did that, all of the commands listed in that link I shared worked. I can't recall how I added the directory to my path, but I'm sure if you google it you'll be able to find some tips.  Good luck!


----------



## Eminentfront

bowtree00 said:


> I had a bit of trouble at first getting the ch341eeprom commands to run once I installed everything, and it turned out that I needed to add the directory where the ch341eeprom program is to my path. Once I did that, all of the commands listed in that link I shared worked. I can't recall how I added the directory to my path, but I'm sure if you google it you'll be able to find some tips.  Good luck!



So the Wiki page does not tell how to read bin file on a Mac. Do I convert it to a hex then edit in text edit? Or how can I write the code?


----------



## phi1

Shift Line SPIN FV-1 Decompiler
		


This is a decompiler that’ll convert hex or bin into spinasm code so you can edit it. Use the spinasm program (from the spin semi site) to convert your code back into hex for flashing the chip.


----------



## daeg

phi1 said:


> Shift Line SPIN FV-1 Decompiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is a decompiler that’ll convert hex or bin into spinasm code so you can edit it. Use the spinasm program (from the spin semi site) to convert your code back into hex for flashing the chip.



I just found that decompiler a few days ago. Is anyone aware of an offline version?


----------



## Patrick398

bowtree00 said:


> I had a bit of trouble at first getting the ch341eeprom commands to run once I installed everything, and it turned out that I needed to add the directory where the ch341eeprom program is to my path. Once I did that, all of the commands listed in that link I shared worked. I can't recall how I added the directory to my path, but I'm sure if you google it you'll be able to find some tips.  Good luck!


Sorry to hijack this thread but i've totally hit a brick wall with this. I bought a pickit 2 clone which arrived the other day however this doesn't show up in MPLABS IDE or IPE. I gave up on that and tried using the pk2cmd and the ch341eeprom option neither of which i can get to work. They both open in terminal but from there i am not able to do anything. I've tried moving things around (following snippets of information from the web) into /bin or /usb/local/bin folders and what not but to be honest i'm so out of my depth with this. I didn't expect it to be so long winded haha. Any ideas where i'm going wrong? I'm using Mac by the way, that seems to be the root of all this evil

Thanks


----------



## daeg

Maybe try one of these.
https://www.amazon.com/SMAKN-Programmer-CH341A-Burner-EEPROM/dp/B013Q5P3ES

 I got started with FV-1 development a couple weeks ago and haven't run into any major roadblocks so far, so I definitely recommend it.


----------



## daeg

Patrick398 said:


> wasn't sure if i'd be able to programme the EEPROM using a mac so was thinking about getting a pickit2, interested to hear that you're doing it without the pickit.



How about making a Linux Live-Disk and booting to that? I'm not a Mac user but flashing an EEPROM using the CH341A module is dead-simple on Linux. There are probably many ways to do this, but here is the first tutorial I found. https://itsfoss.com/create-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-mac-os/


----------



## Patrick398

How do you do it in Linux? I'd rather not mess around making bootable drives but if it really is that much easier i suppose i could come round to the idea

Thanks


----------



## daeg

Patrick398 said:


> How do you do it in Linux? I'd rather not mess around making bootable drives but if it really is that much easier i suppose i could come round to the idea
> 
> Thanks


http://wiki.pedalpcb.com/wiki/Using_the_FV1Dev_on_Ubuntu

Look at that and see what you think. I'm a Linux user so it was dead-simple for me. If the idea of changing directories or executing files from the command-line sounds like too much then maybe not. I can't imagine this being more difficult that trying to use the Pickit or designing DSP patches.


----------



## Patrick398

After a lot of help form one of the guys at DIYSB i got this working with my Mac and pk2cmd using the pickit2. The guy who helped me just put together this app too, which automates the whole thing. So you just open the app, drag your .hex file in and it flashes it straight to the eeprom via the pickit2. As far as i'm aware this is the only way to do this simply on mac.





						FV-1 and Mac
					

FV-1 and Mac



					www.diystompboxes.com


----------

